# Advice on helping people.



## Flipper (Jun 28, 2016)

How do you know the people you are helping are legit? I helped a couple of guys out tonight at the grocery store by giving them $2.50 and a jug of sweet tea from work. I just want to be sure that they are cool.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 28, 2016)

Well, you probably won't really ever know unless they do something sketchy in front of you or unless you are some kind of stalker.

Ah, who cares if they are cool anyway, you're out a jug of tea and $2.50.

Enjoy the warm fuzzies giving gets you.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 28, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> Well, you probably won't really ever know unless they do something sketchy in front of you or unless you are some kind of stalker.
> 
> Ah, who cares if they are cool anyway, you're out a jug of tea and $2.50.
> 
> Enjoy the warm fuzzies giving gets you.


It


I guess I'm just over thinking it. It's just when I saw them walking away I said be safe and they just looked at me, didn't say anything, just looked. But thanks for the reply man.


----------



## angerisagift (Jun 29, 2016)

Urbanwanderer said:


> IUOTE="Kim Chee, post: 205376, member: 4282"]Well, you probably won't really ever know unless they do something sketchy in front of you or unless you are some kind of stalker.
> 
> Ah, who cares if they are cool anyway, you're out a jug of tea and $2.50.
> 
> Enjoy the warm fuzzies giving gets you.


It


I guess I'm just over thinking it. It's just when I saw them walking away I said be safe and they just looked at me, didn't say anything, just looked. But thanks for the reply man.[/QUOTE]
just give what u can afford like saturday night i was at Broken Plow brewery here in Greeley. i bought couple pints 4 a few peeps. nbd. the 1 dude gave me a right to the next bar then home.the 1 chick was homeless/wanderer/whatever so we shared some stories. sooooooo sweeeeeeeeeet night


----------



## MarsOrScars (Jun 29, 2016)

I am the joint faerie.


----------



## Tude (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm the STP cheerleader and make an effort to run into the travelers here when I see them (many traveling through here right now) and usually give them info on some good dumpsters (from people who told me), which church's feed you, where not to fly, etc and usually give them some money. Last people just wanted money for cigs (they were having a rather unsuccessful busking session). Handed them a $10 - they said THANK YOU and ran off to store.


----------



## mightyb (Jun 30, 2016)

it dont matta just help someone as long as its not destroying you


----------



## Koala (Jun 30, 2016)

I just look at is as who couldn't use a few extra dollars or a can of beer or whatever extra thing you have to give, right?

I share when I have excess and take and thank when people give to me.


----------



## mightyb (Jun 30, 2016)

i give this guy 20 dollars i walk down the st hes arguing with his dealer about prices he sees me his heart drops its whatever,,,,,but i stole a random pack and sleeping bag one day fo no reason now i got extra gear go get coffee see some riders they just happened to lose all there shit,,,so i toss em the gear notta big deal,,,,


----------



## jaws (Jul 2, 2016)

Best thing, is to give food.
Keep your money.


----------



## ironman (Jul 3, 2016)

I always kick down few bucks if I got it but I give and don't question because I'm giving .what someone does with it on them. There been times people help me without knowing me. But that's me


----------



## jaws (Jul 3, 2016)

"I am the joint faerie"
How do you have so much weed?


----------

